# Take care, I've had my fun here but it's time to go.



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't like being bullied, and Uber is a joke and a waste of time in my area, it's good for pax but that's it.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I don't like being bullied, and Uber is a joke and a waste of time in my area, it's good for pax but that's it.


Based upon reading many many forum posts it is clear that Uber is not for everyone. 

I think you have made an informed assessment and realised the right decision early. Good on you.

I wish you the best going forward.

Please consider sharing just a short note about your new job.

Take care yourself.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Grand said:


> Based upon reading many many forum posts it is clear that Uber is not for everyone.
> 
> I think you have made an informed assessment and realised the right decision early. Good on you.
> 
> ...


You too and Uber is not a job it's a charity side hustle.


----------

